# MTA Metro North Railroad Train Stations.



## Amtrak Railfan

At the Yonkers Railroad Station in Westchester county is there a Ticket office?


----------



## AmtrakerBx

Yes there is a ticket office....machines too...open most of the day....


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Tell me what is at the Yonkers Train Station like is there a Restroom and more please?


----------



## Viewliner

Click Here for station info about Yonkers from the Metro-North Website.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

This Thursday I was going to the Yonkers Train Station and they are working at the station and I just saw the Ticket Machines not the Ticket Office and where is that Ticket Office?


----------



## AlanB

I think that the ticket office has been closed due to the rebuilding of the station. To my knowledge, once all the construction is finished, the ticket office will reopen.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

When this work with the Yonkers Train Station will be ending?


----------



## AlanB

I'm not sure what the timetable is for completing the renovations. I do know that they been working on this station for over one year now.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Hello there I was Email MTA Metro North Railroad about when the Yonkers Train Station ending with its work and somebody E mail me this afternoon and George Okvat say:

The work at the Station is the part of a project to improve several Hudson Line station and the project is scheduled to be finished by December 2004.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Today when I am at the Yonkers Railroad Station I dont saw the Amtrak Quik-Trak ticket machine into this work and how the people who lives in Yonkers NY need to buy tickets to go on the Amtrak Trains?


----------



## Anthony

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Today when I am at the Yonkers Railroad Station I dont saw the Amtrak Quik-Trak ticket machine into this work and how the people who lives in Yonkers NY need to buy tickets to go on the Amtrak Trains?


Probably either on board or via the 800#?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

And Today when the Southbound Ethan Allen Express Amtrak Train from Rutland VT enters Yonkers Train Station and I saw no body board the Train to New York Penn Station today.


----------



## Anthony

Amtrak Railfan said:


> And Today when the Southbound Ethan Allen Express Amtrak Train from Rutland VT enters Yonkers Train Station and I saw no body board the Train to New York Penn Station today.


...maybe those passengers bound for New York Penn Station that didn't board the Ethan Allen instead took the Maple Leaf, the Adirondack, or the Empire Service?


----------



## AlanB

Amtrak Railfan said:


> And Today when the Southbound Ethan Allen Express Amtrak Train from Rutland VT enters Yonkers Train Station and I saw no body board the Train to New York Penn Station today.


I'm also not surprised, since very few people will take Amtrak from Yonkers to New York. Why pay $18 bucks for Amtrak, when you can ride Metro North to NY for $5.50.

Generally the only time someone would ride from Yonkers to Penn, would be if they are connecting to another Amtrak train. There are not that many people who would be connecting, plus they have multiple trains to choose from.


----------



## tp49

I thought I read somewhere that Amtrak could not sell tickets for local service between Croton Harmon and Penn Station per their agreement with the MTA (without that customer connecting to some other Amtrak service at NYP). However, I am sure there are numerous people who do this anyway especially from Penn north.


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Amtrak could not sell tickets for local service between Croton Harmon and Penn Station per their agreement with the MTA (without that customer connecting to some other Amtrak service at NYP). However, I am sure there are numerous people who do this anyway especially from Penn north.


Well the wording on that rule is a little confusing, but you are almost correct. The rule is that you can't buy an Amtrak ticket to travel between stations that are served by Metro North, unless you are connecting to another Amtrak train.

Metro North does not serve Penn, so the rule does not apply. Therefore one can buy Amtrak tickets from Yonkers, Croton Harmon, and Poughkeepsie to Penn. You can't however get an Amtrak ticket to ride between say Yonkers and Croton Harmon, unless you are transfering to the LSL. You also can't ride between Poughkeepsie and either Croton Harman or Yonkers.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

So if somebody is going to New York NY which rail line can they can take from Yonkers NY?


----------



## AlanB

If they are going to NY, they can take either Amtrak or Metro North. Although Metro North is a lot cheaper to ride.

On the other hand someone going from Yonkers to Croton Harmon can only take Metro North. They cannot take Amtrak for a Yonkers to Croton Harmon trip.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

If the Passagers are not going on Amtrak to the North or to New York in Yonkers does the train leave?


----------



## Amfleet

Amtrak Railfan said:


> If the Passagers are not going on Amtrak to the North or to New York in Yonkers does the train leave?


Your question is a little confusing, but are you trying to say that if no one gets on or off and Yonkers, NY does Amtrak stop there?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Yes.


----------



## Amfleet

Well, then I really doubt anyways that there would be no passengers to board or detrain at Yonkers since it is a good size city/town. However, if this were true the train may make a quick two second stop or roll though the station at a slow speed. This all has to be done with permission from the Conductor, Station Master, and Dispatcher.


----------



## tp49

Don't know if this fits in here or not but does anyone up in MN territory know if they changed their policy re the penalty fare charged on trains as the LIRR did. I heard that now on the LIRR they are charging the penalty if a ticket is bought on any train period does not matter if the ticket office is closed or no ticket machine is available at the station.


----------



## AlanB

TP49,

I haven't heard that one for either RR. To my knowledge the policy remains that unless there is a TVM or an open station, then one can buy a ticket without penalty.

However if there is a TVM and most stops now have one, then you will pay a penalty for buying on the train.

I may know more about MN after this weekend, as I'll be using it on Labor Day from Beacon, NY to GCT. Last I knew Beacon did not have a TVM and the ticket office is only open for rush hours. So while I've already brought my ticket, if I see the conductor charging penalties I'll let you know. Normally when I ride this train on this holiday, I find that fully half those boarding do not have tickets.


----------



## battalion51

I noticed when I rode MNRR last year that the Conductor was cutting a lot of tickets, but only at certain stations. I would assume that a penalty would be assesed if you do not have a ticket just as Amtrak does and the ticket office is open.


----------



## tp49

battalion51 said:


> I noticed when I rode MNRR last year that the Conductor was cutting a lot of tickets, but only at certain stations. I would assume that a penalty would be assesed if you do not have a ticket just as Amtrak does and the ticket office is open.


According to the LIRR conductor who informed me of the policy change it took effect with the fare increase in March of this year. I remember the LIRR conductor's cutting a lot of tickets especially on the off-peak runs but apparantly this has changed.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

At the MTA Metro North Railroad Stations in Tremont and Melrose in the Bronx is a very old Station and a clean Station?


----------



## Amtrak Railfan

Is the Yonkers Station have something new there at this time?


----------



## Anthony

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Is the Yonkers Station have something new there at this time?


huh??


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan

Amtrak Railfan said:


> Is the Yonkers Station have something new there at this time?


I don't understand what your trying to say Please explain.


----------



## IGoDwnTwn

I visited Yonkers on the Metro North line about a dozen times last night.....virtually ofcoarse( using TRAINZ). It's a pretty busy station.

IGO


----------



## jccollins

tp49 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Amtrak could not sell tickets for local service between Croton Harmon and Penn Station per their agreement with the MTA (without that customer connecting to some other Amtrak service at NYP).  However, I am sure there are numerous people who do this anyway especially from Penn north.


But Amtrak will sell you a ticket between Yonkers and Croton Harmon, according to their website's res system, albeit the price is a hefty $18 one way fare for this short of a ride!


----------



## tp49

jccollins said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that Amtrak could not sell tickets for local service between Croton Harmon and Penn Station per their agreement with the MTA (without that customer connecting to some other Amtrak service at NYP).  However, I am sure there are numerous people who do this anyway especially from Penn north.
> 
> 
> 
> But Amtrak will sell you a ticket between Yonkers and Croton Harmon, according to their website's res system, albeit the price is a hefty $18 one way fare for this short of a ride!
Click to expand...

That's interesting I would think the MTA would be pitching fits if they saw that one since both stations are served by MN and they're on the same branch. Heh, maybe they don't know.


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> jccollins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that Amtrak could not sell tickets for local service between Croton Harmon and Penn Station per their agreement with the MTA (without that customer connecting to some other Amtrak service at NYP).  However, I am sure there are numerous people who do this anyway especially from Penn north.
> 
> 
> 
> But Amtrak will sell you a ticket between Yonkers and Croton Harmon, according to their website's res system, albeit the price is a hefty $18 one way fare for this short of a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting I would think the MTA would be pitching fits if they saw that one since both stations are served by MN and they're on the same branch. Heh, maybe they don't know.
Click to expand...

The official policy is that Amtrak will not carry local passengers between any combination of Yonkers, Croton-Harmon, and Poughkeepsie. I'm not sure what would happen if you actually tried to complete the sale that JCCollins tried. It might go through or it might not. Sometimes Amtrak stops invalid sales when you try to actually complete the sale with a credit card.

Frankly they should stop it sooner, but they don't always catch it until you try to pay. Even if you did get a ticket, I'm not sure what the conductor would do.

However you can ride between any of those three stations and Penn Station.

Oddly enough though, this type of restriction does not apply to the New Haven line. There one can buy a ticket to ride from New Haven to Stamford or Bridgeport. Go figure.


----------



## tp49

Maybe ConnDot allows this practice while NYS through the MTA does not. I don't believe that the officials in Hartford (with somewhat more important things to worry about right now) do not believe that Amtrak is going to draw much if any of the market for local train service between Connecticut's major cities.


----------



## AlanB

tp49 said:


> Maybe ConnDot allows this practice while NYS through the MTA does not. I don't believe that the officials in Hartford (with somewhat more important things to worry about right now) do not believe that Amtrak is going to draw much if any of the market for local train service between Connecticut's major cities.


Especially when one considers that Amtrak's prices are almost double any ride on Metro North, including both line the Hudson and the New Haven.


----------



## PennsyFan

Amtrak's selling tickets between New Haven, Bridgeport, Stamford, and (I assume) New Rochelle, might have something to do with the Springfield branch and the fact that people travelling from say Windsor to Stamford might want to stay on Amtrak the whole way. Especially on weekends, when Metro-North is relatively infrequent and Amtrak fares are lower, having the guaranteed connection at New Haven is very nice.

For that matter, Amtrak competes directly with the MNR in the New York-New Haven market. I know I always consider both as options when making such a trip.


----------

